# "Sorry, that's just too expensive!"



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I get an e-mail this morning from someone. No hot water, they just changed both elements and still no hot water. How much to fix it??

I give them the standard. $79 to diagnose the problem. I'll give you a firm price when I know what's actually wrong. The reply - "Sorry, that's just too expensive!"

I feel like I should respond in some way, but it would just be snarky. I looked up her photo online, my first reply would be "Less bon-bons, more money to pay the plumber!!" but I'm not going there.

Carry on. Rant over.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I had someone call me to ask about getting a new outside faucet installed. I gave her a figure of what it could be, based on previous ones, but did explain that I needed to see what was going and give better number. 

She says "We don't get home until 2:30, but if you want to come by and look at it I will leave the gate open." 

My response was kind but firm "That service work, and I charge to come out and do service work." 

She says "Well let me talk to my husband, and I will call you back."

No call today, big surprise. Can't believe people want a freaking estimate on such a small job. I'm not doing it anymore. Service work is charged. Estimates are for many hundreds and up.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Ive got one....dear madam or sir, Ive done this a long time and am very good at what I do..sorry you perceived it as too expensive...I have many customers who appreciate my pricing..thanks anyway, maybe nextime.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

When your in the service business customers expect you to be at there door in 1 minute with a price lower then any "handyman" around. Warranty your work for life and be available at all times, everyday for free estimates...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*tell them to call Ben*



hroark2112 said:


> I get an e-mail this morning from someone. No hot water, they just changed both elements and still no hot water. How much to fix it??
> 
> I give them the standard. $79 to diagnose the problem. I'll give you a firm price when I know what's actually wrong. The reply - "Sorry, that's just too expensive!"
> 
> ...


The best responce is to send them to others....
I politely tell them to call Ben,,, for better service 
and really good service and a price they can live with :yes::yes:


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

I get that all the time too. I had one call, that asked what my service call rate was, I told the guy, $125.00 for the first hour, plus materials. But, that is also the minimum charge, so if I am there for 10 minutes, it is still $125.00. He said, I'll give you $80.00. I hung up on him. Do you know, he had the nerve, to call me back and tell me I was rude. I said, yes, I am rude to people that try to haggle with me. I am actually, not interested in even talking to people like that. I said, this is America, not India, and this is how I make my living, we do not haggle here, at least I don't, and I hung up on him again. Funny, I never heard back from that guy again.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

robwilliams said:


> I get that all the time too. I had one call, that asked what my service call rate was, I told the guy, $125.00 for the first hour, plus materials. But, that is also the minimum charge, so if I am there for 10 minutes, it is still $125.00. He said, I'll give you $80.00. I hung up on him. Do you know, he had the nerve, to call me back and tell me I was rude. I said, yes, I am rude to people that try to haggle with me. I am actually, not interested in even talking to people like that. I said, this is America, not India, and this is how I make my living, we do not haggle here, at least I don't, and I hung up on him again. Funny, I never heard back from that guy again.



Curious that there is such a cultural misunderstanding. I believe that if you dig it up there is a thread on handling Mr. Patel. Might be "How to train you customer.", but I am not sure. 

I like the hanging up. Had my first similar experience last week, and man did it feel good. A contractor out of the area tried to tell me the most expensive outfit around had a better price on a power-vent water heater, $450 better, YEAH RIGHT! If your gonna lie to leverage me, then you might want to do better research, and not choose the big guy. :laughing:


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> The best responce is to send them to others....
> I politely tell them to call Ben,,, for better service
> and really good service and a price they can live with :yes::yes:


 
Ben who...... ?

Ben Dover


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Indie said:


> Curious that there is such a cultural misunderstanding. I believe that if you dig it up there is a thread on handling Mr. Patel. Might be "How to train you customer.", but I am not sure.
> 
> I like the hanging up. Had my first similar experience last week, and man did it feel good. A contractor out of the area tried to tell me the most expensive outfit around had a better price on a power-vent water heater, $450 better, YEAH RIGHT! If your gonna lie to leverage me, then you might want to do better research, and not choose the big guy. :laughing:



Ugh...I had that too!! Guy told me that one of the top 3 highest price companies I know was $250 cheaper. Then he wanted me to do it on Sunday.

Pass. I need my beauty sleep.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

hroark2112 said:


> Ugh...I had that too!! Guy told me that one of the top 3 highest price companies I know was $250 cheaper. Then he wanted me to do it on Sunday.
> 
> Pass. I need my beauty sleep.



No doubt you do I seen your picture. :laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

HOMER said:


> Ben who...... ?
> 
> Ben Dover


I think he means Ben Franklin.


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Thursday afternoons..

'how much are your rates? I have a hose bib to change out.'

'Mam, our rate is 80 hr with one hour minimum plus materials, typically in this area it runs about 122 bucks to change those out'

'oh, its more than I thought.. well, I guess that may be ok, ill be home this afternoon'

'We cannot schedule this job that soon, next week is the earliest.'

'The only day im home will be sunday, is that ok'?

'You should try calling another shop, we don't work sundays unless its an emergency'

'oh ok..'


How many times does this happen to you guys? Ill bet its ALL the time... people think your just sitting there staring at the phone waiting to fix something.

If anyone hasn't noticed, most people are BROKE! With of course two new cars in the driveway.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

PeckPlumbing said:


> Thursday afternoons..
> 
> 'how much are your rates? I have a hose bib to change out.'
> 
> ...


 A-M-E-N !!!! WTF do people think ??!! 

I HATE when someone calls me and says " How much & Schedule " 

I got the skills , training ,tools ,insurance , licence , experience , truck , etc ,,, HOW BOUT I TELL YOU HOW MUCH & WHEN !!!!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I started laughing about this, not worth getting worked up. The unit I work at has 600+ people so I always get people who want me to work until they find my price. One guy was so proud(he's a one upper) that he found someone to clear his drain for 49. Now he told me that he spent 660 on the guy because he needed to install a main cleanout in the front yard(there's one in the back yard) to clear a bathtub. Money's gone, not my problem but his bathtub is still clogged up. So now I'm going today to fix his bathtub. 

lol showed him the jetting video on the phone and now he wants that done. I always thought the expression "pay me now or pay me later" was condensending but it really is true.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Indie said:


> I had someone call me to ask about getting a new outside faucet installed. I gave her a figure of what it could be, based on previous ones, but did explain that I needed to see what was going and give better number.
> 
> She says "We don't get home until 2:30, but if you want to come by and look at it I will leave the gate open."
> 
> ...


If they were ok with your price orignally, another way to handle it would be make the appointment based on that price and say if for some reason I can't do the job for *** I will let you know before I start and you can decide if you still want the work done. This puts them at ease knowing there wont be any major suprises without their consent , and gives you room to wiggle incase its a rare nightmare job.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Indie said:


> I had someone call me to ask about getting a new outside faucet installed. I gave her a figure of what it could be, based on previous ones, but did explain that I needed to see what was going and give better number.
> 
> She says "We don't get home until 2:30, but if you want to come by and look at it I will leave the gate open."
> 
> ...


 



Had a lady from my church call me today. She is a secretary for her HOA (homeowner's assoc.). In a common area a water line broke under a sidewalk. Can I come out and give them an estimate. I say "Sure. $40.00 and if I get the job, I'll deduct the $ 40.00."


She replies, "Oh can't you waive it? We are looking for a plumber to do all our work" (promise of future work if I give a low price today, like I never heard that one before...)

I say "No, I have dealt with price-shoppers. If you guys get an estimate for $ 5.00 less than mine, then I will have wasted my time today for nothing. It isn't free for me to give you an estimate. Gas, printing of invoices, etc."

She says ok thank you anyway.

Piss on these people. 

Most likely the broken water line is a 3/4" or 1" PVC. Here the water lines are 1 foot deep per our code. Pretty easy fix for a plumber. And they are taking bids?!...:blink:

I can't believe that an HOA isn't willing to pay 40 goddamn dollars to have a licensed plumber come out on a Saturday. These people irk me...:furious:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Had a lady from my church call me today. She is a secretary for her HOA (homeowner's assoc.). In a common area a water line broke under a sidewalk. Can I come out and give them an estimate. I say "Sure. $40.00 and if I get the job, I'll deduct the $ 40.00."
> 
> 
> She replies, "Oh can't you waive it? We are looking for a plumber to do all our work" (promise of future work if I give a low price today, like I never heard that one before...)
> ...



You can blame homeowners not wanting to pay for estimates on all the outfits that do free estimates. 

Let me ask a question, why not give a free estimate? 

I haven't incorporated a fee for estimates yet, but have been much more bold about drawing a line for service work.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I hate doing estimates for service call type work. Rebuild a toilet? Sure, I can price that in my sleep. Dig up a broken water line under a sidewalk? No way. 

If they want a free estimate, I'll give them an estimate to replace the whole line.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

hroark2112 said:


> I hate doing estimates for service call type work. Rebuild a toilet? Sure, I can price that in my sleep. Dig up a broken water line under a sidewalk? No way.
> 
> If they want a free estimate, I'll give them an estimate to replace the whole line.


 That's fair.

If the waterline is degraded enough to leak in one or two places, then it should be replaced altogether.

I'm not in the business of applying Band-Aids.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Plumber: WOW! That's a first.

Price Shopper: Excuse me?

Plumber: Being called too expensive. I've been called too fast, too professional, too nice, and too damn good looking. I've never been called too expensive. (Laughing) Good luck in your search for a plumber! 

Price Shopper: Can I call you back after I check around?

Plumber: I don't think so. By then I will be too damned tired.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> lol showed him the jetting video on the phone and now he wants that done. I always thought the expression "pay me now or pay me later" was condensending but it really is true.


which jetting video are you refering to ? thanks


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

In a gentle condescending tone........Ma'am ...if you knew how talented my plumbers were..you would never ask price, and you would know we would never cheat or abuse your trust...why dont you let us send one out, if you really want service..and the problem taken care of....


just practicing


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

stillaround said:


> In a gentle condescending tone........Ma'am ...if you knew how talented my plumbers were..you would never ask price, and you would know we would never cheat or abuse your trust...why dont you let us send one out, if you really want service..and the problem taken care of....
> 
> 
> just practicing



I like! :thumbup: I would change it a bit though.

In a polite inquiring voice . . . . . Ma'am . . . . You have never used our services, have you?

Customer: No, Why?

In a gentle condescending voice . . . . .if you had used our services, you would never ask price, and you would know we would never cheat or abuse your trust. (Then silence).

Customer: I'm sorry, I didn't mean to suggest . . . 

In an understanding voice . . . . Obviously you are an intelligent woman who does not want to be taken advantage of. 

Customer: No I don't. Last plumber I had 

Interrupting: We usually don't take other plumber's former disgruntled customers. Our excellent reputation allows us to pick and choose which new customers we take. 

Customer: I'm not a problem customer.

Relenting voice . . . That's good. Then we can send one of our plumbers out this afternoon to take care of your problem. :yes:


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

The easiest way to handle price shoppers is to charge a $50 service fee that gets waived with work done


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I can buy a whole toilet for 90 bucks*

:yes:Jesus Christ!!!!, 
I can buy a whole toilet for 90 bucks!!!

and you are telling me for you to come out and 
repair my toilet it will cost me somewhere between 90 and 150 dollars!! 

yes sir , that is what I am telling you.... 
Well,..... maybe perhaps you ought to call Ben....
 and have them come out and assess your toilet tonight.

I am way too busy and across town and I just cant afford to burn the gas 
if 90 bucks is too high for you anyway... 

I KNOW that they will give you a fair price...:yes:


Ok, if that is how you feel about it, 
then that is what I will do.................click............

this conversation took place a couple of hours ago...



I hope the fellow has a hemmorage when he sees the estimate....:laughing::laughing::yes::yes:

throwing a lot of work their way lately.....:laughing:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Some of my best customers were once burned by a franchise.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Builder shows me a job, that had quite a bit of work, with 3 different phases to job. He says to me, if you want all this work, you will need to sharpen your pencil. I told him, I can't, because I did that on last job, and got my pencil sharpener, repoed.:yes:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't charge a trip charge, or a diagnostic fee. I do charge a minimum hour though. If I step out of my truck, they're getting charged that hour. I can usually give an estimate over the phone, unless the customer has no idea what's wrong.

The funny thing is, I will have a customer that has no idea what's wrong tell me to come over and figure it out for free. I say if I have to figure it out, you will pay me for my expertise. I won't come over to give an estimate unless it's going to be over a grand or, it's one of my commerical clients. In commercial work, there are many more variables and lots of jobs need to be looked at before hand. 

My commercial customers don't price shop me though. If I show up to look at a job, it's just a matter of when can we fix it not necessarily what does it cost. That's the great thing about large complexes, they know the number of plumbers qualified to do that kind of work are far less than the ones that are qualifed to change a ballcock in a toilet. 

It only takes one mistake in a large building to cost a million dollars or more. They know what I wish my residential customers realised. Either you pay once for a qualifed guy or at the very best pay twice. More often what happens is something gets ruined and the cost is over twice what my cost is.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Don The Plumber said:


> Builder shows me a job, that had quite a bit of work, with 3 different phases to job. He says to me, if you want all this work, you will need to sharpen your pencil. I told him, I can't, because I did that on last job, and got my pencil sharpener, repoed.:yes:


This is why I could go the rest of my life and never do any more work for a GC. They are the WORST sort of price shoppers around. It's always "this job is tight but I promise we will make it up on the next one" I counter the sharpen pencil crap with, 

" I'm in business to make money, I would rather sit home and play video games than bust my ass and brake even. If you want to find someone else, go ahead. You don't know what you're getting, and part of being a good plumber is making sure you cover your costs and make PROFIT. Usually, the cheaper you go the worse quality you recieve."

If I don't get the job, so what, I would rather sit home and not burn any gas. Or go door to door and hand out flyers, work on my website, print out stickers, or a million other things to get more business. You can use the time you're sitting home to drum up more business.


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> *This is why I could go the rest of my life and never do any more work for a GC.* They are the WORST sort of price shoppers around. It's always "this job is tight but I promise we will make it up on the next one" I counter the sharpen pencil crap with,
> 
> " I'm in business to make money, I would rather sit home and play video games than bust my ass and brake even. If you want to find someone else, go ahead. You don't know what you're getting, and part of being a good plumber is making sure you cover your costs and make PROFIT. Usually, the cheaper you go the worse quality you recieve."
> 
> If I don't get the job, so what, I would rather sit home and not burn any gas. Or go door to door and hand out flyers, work on my website, print out stickers, or a million other things to get more business. You can use the time you're sitting home to drum up more business.


 
You hit the nail on the head, I feel the same way. I soured of GC's a long time ago. Absolutely no reason to work just to say you're busy, you must be profitable. Could never understand how some people are that fond of working that they want to do it for nothing.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I dont understand why people would bid a job expecting to break even, as soon as something goes wrong they are now paying to work.


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

HO Whats the cost of xyz? 

Me "Service starts at $79 for the housecall"

HO no free estimates?

Nope.. the only thing free around here is VD


----------

